# first sight



## Hammer (Aug 12, 2007)

the very first GEETEEO you ever saw! what was it and where?,,,all those smoky burnouts i posted about earlier have my mind in gear,so=my first was about `65 in Medford oregon hot summer day i was in the 3rd or 4th grade? and my buddy sez,my older sisiter is seeing an older guy(17-19):lol: my dad's mad! he has a new GTO wanna go down to the bowling alley? that's where my sister went to meet him,having NO CLUE what a GTO was but riding my shwinn stinkrey down to `Jack's drive inn burger' stand I NEW what `hot cars' were=i lived in between the main drag around town and 3 doors from the A-W,,,anyway here sat this silver `65 with pipes hanging underneath it jacked in the arse end and alloy slotted wheels,black vinyl top black interior,,and of course the laquer paint GM used it popped in the sun my buddies sister ran us off but i still remember my first look at a Tiger,and it wasn't stock:cool


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

my first site was my moms 67gto she bought new in 67.that blue paint white interior,and the best thing is i have it in my garage


----------



## Jackalope (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, a guy down the street bought a 65 black hardtop and it was just beautiful, but I was only 14 at the time and really didn't know what a GTO was. Later in 67, a guy bought a magnificent 67 (also black) to my father's service station and I fell in love with them. Later I got my own 64 and 72.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

My brother's 74, silver with a red shaker. Had a Pontiac 350. Remember when each GM division had their own powerplants? *God how I miss that.* This was around 1990.


----------



## gtoforspeed (May 19, 2007)

*my gto cherry popped*

when i was 12 years old, half asleep on my way to school, It was a black 65, when it pulled besides us it reved up and i was in love. Since that day i always dreamed of owning a GTO. I collected lill die cast GTOs and everything. Then for my 21st birthday back in april i bought a brand new 06 gto and my dream had come truearty:


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

When I was growing up near Baltimore, a neighbor across the alley had a '67 GTO hardtop, blue with black vinyl top, 400 with a Powerglide. He owned it ever since I could remember.

Last time I was down there, he still had it. Has to have owned it for at least 30 years.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

where did u grow up in baltimore.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I think i know that blue gto was the car in the dundalk area nick?I grew up in overlea and lived there until 3 years ago when i moved to PA i used to live on kenwood ave.I always had musclecars especially goats at my house.

kenny


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

It was in Dundalk. Last time I saw it he had a "67 GOAT" license tag on it. That was roughly one year ago - I cruised down the alley in my '06 and saw it there. He wasn't around at the time.

I moved up to PA in the summer of 99, because I had taken a job up here in January of 99 and the commute was beginning to suck (82.5 miles each way), that was back when I had my CRX which got about 36 to 38 MPG on the highway. I don't get back to the Baltimore area very often, maybe been back 3 or 4 times since I've moved to PA.


----------



## brianberes (Aug 25, 2006)

It was 1981, I was 17 and my friend Doug just bought a green with a white vinyl top 1973 GTO and it sounded pretty good for a 73. I just remember looking at that cool hood and hearing that motor thinking man I want one of those bad ass cars and a year later I found and bought my first of three GTOs. A 1970 Atoll blue GTO with a black vinyl top and black interior with a 455 automatic! Man... what memories I had in that car.  I guess that's why 20 plus years later I bought and I'm restoring me another 70.


----------



## 67goatman455 (Sep 22, 2007)

it was in 2000, i was 12 years old and never even heard of a GTO, but my dad was driving me out of town to go pick up a car to restore together. i had two choices, a 68 firebird or a 67 GTO. I dont know what it was but i ended up chosing the completely rusted out GTO over the quite straight Firebird. Its been an addiction ever since.


----------



## azmusclecar (Sep 26, 2007)

I started making models as a kid. My models were mostly street cars. When I was in high school, I remember looking at car magazines while I was supposed to be paying attention. I can recall seeing advertisements for Yenko cars. I didn't really pay much mind to Pontiacs until I saw a 68 GTO. The guy up the street had a beautiful green with white convertible top and all I could imagine was getting *my hand on that huge white hurst shift ball*. And the rumble out of the pipes..........music to my ears. I ended up working with a guy that all he drove was goats. He sent me on an errand one day and when I really jumped on his 67, I was impressed. 
I've just purchased a 70 GTO. I've had 442's Camaros, Chevelles, Cudas, Vettes, El Caminos, Mustangs and now I have my GTO. I think it may be one of my last projects. (I've said this before) 
I have always loved the maroon color on a goat and it will have the sandlewood interior. It's a 4 speed, with NOM motor but I wanted a driver, something to enter at car shows yet still have some fun with it. I can't wait to get *my hand on that huge white hurst shift ball* again! I guess some things never change! :cool


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The first GTO I seriously got a look at was a friend of my dads had a beefed up`69 with RAM air. At the time he had a Chevy BB motor in the trunk and because of that the car would do some nice wheel stands! I about crapped my pants in the back seat when he nailed the throttle and I saw nothing but sky threw the windshield!! Even with the extra wieght in the trunk the car was still faster then anything else I had ridden in. What an awesome memory.


----------



## Valsmere (Sep 11, 2007)

The first one I remember was my Dads '69. Two 4 barrel carbs, stick. Green with balck top, black interior. But I have always loved the lines on the '67. The only other one I would love to get my hands on is a '65.
Valsmere


----------



## Ragtop70 (May 18, 2006)

I had noticed lots of them but the first one that moved me was a Granada Gold '70 ht. I was a fourth grader with a crush on the first year teacher-she must have been about 22. Anyway the class was taking an after school trip to the skating rink and as luck would have it I got to ride in her boyfriend's GTO. There were 3 classmates in the back seat so I got to sit between the buckets-it was a 4-speed no console car. I asked him to get on it so he mashed it a little rolling along in first and quick shifted second with a nice patch of rubber. I was in heaven! I wonder if Ms. Tipton ever married the guy.

Fast forward a whole bunch of years-I drive a granada gold 70 ragtop and am married to a teacher!


----------



## DropTop (Oct 7, 2007)

When I was 18, back in 1978, I was looking through the newspaper when I came accross a 1968 Pontiac GTO 4 sale for $1000. I asked my dad, what is a GTO? He tried to describe it. I asked if we could go look at it and he said why not. When we pulled up and I saw it for the first time I said AWESOME! But, when I drove it I said, I GOTTA HAVE IT! I had it until 1981 when I traded it in on a new Toyota Corrola. WOW! They gave me 500 dollars for it which I thought was great, because at the time not to many people wanted those no good gas sucking, muscle cars  About 5 years later I wished I would have never sold it and knew that I had to have another GTO. Finally 2months ago I bought another 1968 GTO! Same color interior and exterior, only this time a ragtop and 4 speed! I don't think I will ever get rid of this one! IT'S AWESOME!!!!!!!!!


----------

